# Panasonic Takes Wraps Off New PT-AE8000U 3D Home Theater Projector



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, this came out fast! It only seems like a few months ago the AE7000u began shipping (I know its more). Sounds like a real winner :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sigh - just like my computer, it sure did not take long for my projector to become "obsolete".... :rolleyesno: :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any info on bulb life and pricing? I have been thinking about moving on from my Epson 1080p (which has lost its' HDMI compliance for some reason) to a new Panny for a while now and this might fit the bill when I get the cash.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Any info on bulb life and pricing? I have been thinking about moving on from my Epson 1080p (which has lost its' HDMI compliance for some reason) to a new Panny for a while now and this might fit the bill when I get the cash.


No info on pricing but life is 4000 hours - 5000 in eco mode. This projector fixes some of the issues that the 7000 had with brightness as well. Sounds like a great pj! :T


----------

